# Ready to fish



## Ater22 (Nov 9, 2018)

I work offshore in the oil and gas industry and I’m free until the 16th. I have plenty of experience offshore fishing, not only in Texas, but on the west coast and in Louisiana. Happy to pitch in for expenses and labor. Thank you


----------

